# It's Adjustable!



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This call has taken me almost 2 months to get right. The call works as an adjustable enclosed reed call or an open reed call. The way it works is: Take the top off. There are 2 band on the toneboard. The larger band (Green) stays where it is at. The small o-ring (black) can be positioned on the toneboard where you like it. Put the top back on and you have an enclosed reed call. Take the top off and push the o-ring down and you have an open reed call. The sounds: Position the o-ring closer to the tip for high pitch screams. Position the the o-ring closer to the base of the toneboard and you get more rasp and deeper screams. With a little practice you can make this call do a lot. I would recommend that you notch the back of the toneboard where you like the sounds the best. Before doing that you should practice with the call and be sure you mark the spots you like best.

Don (youngdon) has been very helpful in testing this call. I sent him 2 different prototypes in the process. I sent him one.... He told me to try a different hobby..... I went back to swearing at my tools...... I sent him another one..... He told me to give up..... I went back to swearing at my tools........ Then we got it! All kidding aside Don was very helpful and encouraging. Thanks Don.

The one in the picture is Mesquite wood. I am asking $25 shipped on these guys. PM me if you want this one or if you want me to make you one. I have a few other types of wood I can use also. This call will be part of my regular line of calls.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

These calls are awesome sounding, the versatility you can achieve from this one call is amazing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is one great looking call Rick. I am a little envious. LOL I really like your concept.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed. It did take a little swearing to get it to sound and function the way I wanted. I think it was worth it though.

I think it is a great call for a new or veteran caller. Understandably most new callers start with and enclosed reed call. I really wanted something a new guy could use with ease but have some versatility in sound. Then I thought, most guys move on to open reed calls eventually. So I wanted a call that would be both. This is what came out of the madness. LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I noticed the ring cutouts for rubber washers. Are you using them for the toneboard insert??


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No the toneboard is glued into the exhaust barrel. I have been tinkering with the washers for the toneboards on my open reed coaxers though.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I was talking about the exhaust barrel, it looks like it has cutouts for the rubbere washers


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh yes. Sorry. That is for rubber washers to make the joint fit nice to deal with the expanding and contracting that wood will do naturally. The finish on this call was still a little young so I did not want to put them on for the photo. I just could not wait to post it though. LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great design Rick !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Rick if you didnt already know. If you removed the black rubber one I bet you would have your first duck call also. I might just have to put one of those rings on one of my duck calls and see what happens. I will let you know.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

It looks good and I like the concept. WTG!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I was pretty proud of it when it was finished.

Ed I can make it sound kinda ducky. I know the slightest thing about calling ducks though. My cousin is a big duck hunter. I will have to give one to him to try out and see what he thinks.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wondering, Dirty, what does the call imitate?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

As an enclosed reed call it has a wide range from very raspy to high pitch. It will make these sounds in distress: Deer, Fawn, Jack, Cottontail. As an open reed it will do all the above sounds but add ki-yi, pup distress and bird. The range is pretty much limited to what the caller can do with it. If you slide the o-ring all the way down it is beyond raspy (maybe a raccoon squall). If you slide it all the way to the tip it is very shrill.

I would like to add that I will be happy to mark some presents on the toneboard for anyone who requests it.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Good work Rick!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mike scooped this one up. Thanks Mike. You got the first one!

Here are a couple teaser sound files. There are plenty of sounds in-between these three. They were all recorded as an enclosed reed call. That is the beauty of this call in my opinion. You can adjust it to where you like it for the amount of air you want to blow through it. I just picked these three spots at random moving the band down as I went. For the fawn I used longer slower breaths.
View attachment Adjhighpitch.wav

View attachment AdjRaspy.wav

View attachment Adjfawn.wav


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!! Great idea-----sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you again SB. LOL I am just following right behind you on these posts i guess.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds real good Rick!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Rich


----------

